# Top Potty Training Horror Stories



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

I know they're out there, here's your chance to tell the best potty training stories.
I'll start with what happened with us tonight. DD told me she needed to go poo poo so we went in the bathroom and tried. She hopped up after a few minutes and went about her business (no poop.) So, I went about my business too. I was in the kitchen and I hear "Mommy... Mommy!" I told her I was in the kitchen. So, she came trotting into the kitchen and asked me to pick her up. I did and discovered a moist feeling on my shirt/side. I asked her if she went pee pee and she said "No, poo poo." I looked down at my shirt and sure enough she was right.







Then I asked her where she went and she said, "the toilet." Well, she got really close, but the poop was on the floor next to the potty. So, I had to change my clothes, clean the floor, and then we still had a phantom poopy smell. Turns out her little dress was soiled too. So close but yet so far away.

Please share your stories too, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank goodness for washing machines!

The worst we have so far is when dd dragged her toilet paper through the copious quantity of pee she'd just made at the bottom of the potty and then handed it to me to throw in the toilet. I"m sure we ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Don't know if this counts.

My son is 14 months old and has gone in the potty a handful of times (more like we know he's going to go and we put him there, and he goes).

Anyway, a while back we were in the living room and he starts looking uncomfortable so I took him to the bathroom and put him on the toilet. There he is, sitting and straining and nothing is happening, so after a while he gives up and I give up and take him off the toilet. I turn to get something from the cabinet, and as I do, he makes a massive diarrhea-style poop on the bathroom rug, does a little dance in it, and RUNS DOWN THE WHITE-CARPETTED HALLWAY, placing little poop-footprints all the way into the bedroom.

After the cleaning was over, and the horror began to fade, those poop-prints started to look almost cute. Yes, they stained. The steam cleaner has made them almost invisible now, and I'm sure they'll be totally invisible after the next time we steam the carpet.

Oh, and my daughter once peed in her bed, then came crawling into ours and we didn't realize she had peed until she wiggled her way between DH and I and got us all wet with pee...eeeew.

She also once peed in the bedroom because she took DH literally when he said "stay in there until you're done putting the books away," and didn't come out when she needed to pee. He said that he saw her come to the door, stand there for a couple of seconds, and turn around a couple of times, and he just figures she thought it better to obey than to tell him she needed to pee. She has always been a very obedient child, even though we don't discipline her harshly at all, and the incident taught DH to be more careful with how strongly he phrases things to her.


----------



## Indigomama (Dec 26, 2001)

What appropriate timing............. ds (2 1/2 yrs) is just starting to potty train and for some reason this morning, dh put him on the potty to poop and left him for just a second.......

when he came back ds was fingerpainting with it...... GROSSSSS!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Not sure I can beat the poop stories, but my dd thinks it's super fun to pee in her panties so she can clean it up, take them off, put them in the hamper, and get new ones. She'll actually hold it and then go right in her new panties so she can play the clean up game all over again. So we are back in diapers for now, probably until she's 3 but I trained at 3.5 so can't complain. At least we are using cloth diapers so they are paid for.

There was that time when I was ECing dd as a crawling baby, and she pooped and then crawled through it and dragged a trail of it under her knees across the carpet. That's when we stopped going totally diaperless. Pure EC might work great if you have tile or dirt floors, but not on my carpet.

Darshani


----------



## queen620 (Jun 9, 2002)

This isn't quite a potty training story, but anyway it is one i will never forget. It was my son's second brithday, and he was in his crib napping, or so I thought. When I finished getting everything together to go and heard him upstairs playing. I went to get him ready for evening service at church. I knew something was wrong b/c as I am walking up the stairs I am smelling poop....REALLY STRONG. I open the door to see my two year old standing in his crib painting the wall that his crib was beside with his poop. Talk about gross. I put him in the tub, and then proceded to scrub the wall with cleanser. We still have faint stain on the wall al of course we had white walls. Of course then I have to take a shower with ds, b/c I am feeling NASTY too. WEll we were late getting to church. I don't think we have any potty traing expereinces anywhere this memorable!


----------



## bigcats (Nov 24, 2001)

This isn't really a potty training story, since the child was already using the potty regularly. but it's a good example of a typical conversation I have in my line of work.

I was supervising a 3 year old using the potty. He needs close supervision because he has no hesitation about reaching in, touching the poop, smearing it, etc.

The child, P, was sitting on the potty, elbows on his knees, chin in his hands, philosophical look on his face. The conversation was as follows:

P: I put boo-boo on my face?
Me: Oh no, you don't do that. That would smell really yucky, wouldn't it?
P: Yeah. Last night I put boo-boo on my hair.
Me: Did your mom help you clean it off?
P: Yeah. I don't put boo-boo on my hair no more.
Me: That's good.
P: (looking into the potty) Hey, there's strawberries in my boo-boo.
Me: Did you eat strawberries?
P: Yeah. Now they're in my boo-boo.


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

These are really good.

Darshani- it's nice to see you posting on the toddler forum again. I've been wondering where you've been.

Nikirj- that's exactly what I'm talking about. Everything counts. I'll bet your dh felt bad after that little account.

bigcats- that's adorable! Do you work in a daycare? I'll bet you could tell a few stories.

I hope we don't have to deal with fingerpainting. That seems to be quite common.

Keep 'em comming ladies.


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

Ooh! I can only pick one?!?!







:

Last summer my son was having naked time [he was daytime potty trained at the time] when he starts SCREECHING and I run to see what is wrong and he is scrabling to get up the corner of the couch and away from this HUGE pile of poo on the couch seat. Just as I dash forward to pick him up and haul him to the bath to clean him up before addressing the issue of the couch seat... my DOG took care of the problem and ATE the poop right off the couch seat!! AAHH!!









Edit to add: When we were shopping for a crib [that we never used, sigh] my Mom told me [and Grandma seconded] that we should not bother with one of the fancy ones with all the scroll work [as my friends had] because little did my friends realize that the scroll work would mearly become a NIGHTMARE to clean... when their little darlings started smearing poop on the cribs. Now how is THAT for a story advocating the Famiy Bed!! Ah ha ha!


----------



## gutscheandrew (4 mo ago)

Mothernature said:


> I know they're out there, here's your chance to tell the best potty training stories.
> I'll start with what happened with us tonight. DD told me she needed to go poo poo so we went in the bathroom and tried. She hopped up after a few minutes and went about her business (no poop.) So, I went about my business too. I was in the kitchen and I hear "Mommy... Mommy!" I told her I was in the kitchen. So, she came trotting into the kitchen and asked me to pick her up. I did and discovered a moist feeling on my shirt/side. I asked her if she went pee pee and she said "No, poo poo." I looked down at my shirt and sure enough she was right.
> 
> 
> ...


I just shit my pants


----------

